# Police Officer David Tome



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer David Tome 
*Northern York County Regional Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Tuesday, October 21, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, October 21, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer David Tome was struck and killed by a vehicle while investigating a fatal accident that had occurred earlier in the week. He and other officers had returned to the scene to conduct an accident reconstruction on Route 15, near Clearsprings Road, in Franklin Township.

Despite having cones set out to close the right lane of traffic, Officer Tome was struck by an SUV and thrown over a guardrail. He was killed instantly.
Agency Contact Information
Northern York County Regional Police Department
1445 East Canal Road
Dover, PA 17315

Phone: (717) 292-5087

_*Please contact the Northern York County Regional Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Police Officer David Tome's killer sentenced to prison*

YORK COUNTY - 
It's been more than two years since Northern York County Regional Police Officer David Tome was struck and killed while setting up cones to reconstruct an accident scene.

It happened in October 2008, on Route 15 in Franklin Township, York County.

On Tuesday afternoon, the woman convicted of killing him was sentenced to prison time & probation.

Joanna Seibert, of Dillsburg, was sentenced to one year, less a day, to five years, less a day, in York County Prison. After that, she will be on parole for two years.

Police Officer David Tome's killer sentenced to prison - WPMT

CONTINUE TO REST IN PEACE OFFICER TOME.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Tome


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

glad to see she was convicted. Rest In Peace Officer.


----------

